# Eheim 2236 ECCO Question



## Etos (Aug 5, 2008)

HI There,


The way the ecco filter has been designed, water will trickle from the top around the inside walls of the canister; therefore EHFIMECH is not necessary to spread the water equally into the canister. The use of EHFIMECH is essential in other modules in order to prevent that the water only flows from one end of the canister.

You can add EHFIMECH if you wich; this will not affect the performance of the unit.


E


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi Etos

Thank you very much for the great explanation.

I believe that I asked the wrong question.:icon_redf I shouldn't of compared the ECCO series with the Classic series. I really should of compared the ECCO to the Pro II series. My question should be why doesn't the first basket use the Ehfimech (mechanical filter noodles) on the bottom and then a coarse pad on top of this like the Pro II's do?

It looks like in these diagrams that the ECCO 2236 and the Pro II 2028 work somewhat similar. Both models have water that will trickle from the top around the inside walls of the canister and then go upward through the media. The Pro II series have the Ehfimech on the bottom with a coarse pad on top. The ECCO series have the pad on the bottom and the Substrat Pro on top. Would the ECCO work better if the bottom layer was set up like the Pro II?

2236: http://eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/index546a.html?key=liniendetail_27520_ehen









2028: http://eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/index9339.html?key=liniendetail_27559_ehen









The Classic series don't have any bypass. 2217: http://eheim.com/base/eheim/inhalte/indexf458.html?key=liniendetail_27510_ehen


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

The sponge pre filters seem to be a trend now,but I don't subscribe to it.The ceramic rings catch a lot of leaf debris and other large particles that would otherwise clog the other bio media sooner.Having a sponge as the first layer will shorten your cleaning intervals,which is bad with a canister filter.

I have an ecco now running with the ceramic rings in the bottom basket.This seems to make a lot more sense to me.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

les... i will say i set up my 2234 in a tank with a lot of debris and leaf litter. I was seriously impressed with how clean the sponges were when i went to clean the filter. 

I just bought a 2236. I'm going to fill the bottom layer with extra sponges so that i don't have to dump the bio media to squeeze sponges.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

MedRed said:


> les... i will say i set up my 2234 in a tank with a lot of debris and leaf litter. I was seriously impressed with how clean the sponges were when i went to clean the filter.


If you go 3 months between cleanings and compared the 2 types of pre filters you will notice the difference,especially with the higher flow of the 2236.You will be surprised at how much crud gets caught in the rings before they hit the sponge.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

I dumped all the sponges in my Eccos and Classic a long time ago. In my Eccos I use only Ehfimech. The Classic still uses 1/2 coco puffs and 1/2 Ehfimech - which will be changed to 100% Ehfimech at the next cleaning.

I notice no difference in water clarity and get stronger flow between cleaning intervals than with pads. Also noted is that cleaning intervals are considerably longer with just Ehfimech.


----------

